# Dating section



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

It would be great to have a section just for dating. I know this is Talk About Marriage, but after going through a divorce it's back to dating. It would be a great place to continue discussing relationships with friends we've already made on this site.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

:iagree: And dating often leads to marriage!  There used to be a dating section here but it seems to have gone away. I agree that it would be a good thing to have.


----------

